# To be done soon! 2012 clock into boost gauge!



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

END RESULT : 






enjoy! 



4/26/2011

I dont think the 2012 cc needs 4th clocks. there are 3 digital clocks! 
(one in the dash, one when the radio is on, one when the radio is off. so at least two of them are on at all times) 

Removing the trim is easy..followed by removing the clock.
then run the vac line through the firewall.
then properly installing the boost gauge with a custom holder/frame because i can not for the life of me find a 30-35mm gauge

i'll probably paint the trim while its out 

anyone did this?
it should look very classy in the clocks place....lets hear some opinions


----------



## CCLarry (Apr 21, 2011)

Cool. Maybe if you create a DIY, more 2012'ers will follow you.

G'luck


----------



## windsor96vr6 (Aug 3, 2005)

you read my mind... it's on my short list. that clock is out of a chrysler and boost gauges make your car faster!

removing the clock from the trim and inserting the gauge should be easy.... and the routing of the line shouldn't be that hard... maybe pull the radio too.

keep us posted, i'm weeks away from trying this


----------



## zedcorrado (Jul 23, 2001)

1slow1.8t said:


> there are 3 digital clocks!


Dash, Radio,...? Where is the third? I am probably missing something obvious.

I don't like the analog clock mainly because of the polished shroud. I would love something else there but I think it is an awkward position for a boost gauge. I would prefer that gauge more inline with the other gauges.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

there are 2 in the screen. 1 always on during music and 1 always on when music is off. and another in the dash on at all times. then you have your usually watch/cell phone. i dont need it and i need a boost gauge lol i dont want to sacrifice a vent


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

zedcorrado said:


> Dash, Radio,...? Where is the third? I am probably missing something obvious.
> 
> I don't like the analog clock mainly because of the polished shroud. I would love something else there but I think it is an awkward position for a boost gauge. I would prefer that gauge more inline with the other gauges.


I don't think you are missing anything. 2 clocks in pre 2012's. 3 in 2012's.


----------



## zedcorrado (Jul 23, 2001)

I see...the best thing about the analog clock is watching it go fast when you set it. 

I hear you on sacrificing a vent as well. I'll be following your progress on this for sure. :beer:


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

there are 2 in the screen for sure..one when its off and one when its on


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

1slow1.8t said:


> there are 2 in the screen for sure..one when its off and one when its on


That's a trick question. Quick! When is a door not a door? ...















When it's "ajar!" yuck, yuck. 

Radio is one clock. You can't view both at the same time can you?! One clock. 


Sent using Tapatalk, so please excuse any spelling or grammatical errors.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

JHolmes said:


> That's a trick question. Quick! When is a door not a door? ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

lol word
valid argument.

what im saying is. there is 2 clocks working at all time. i dont need a 3rd


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

edit: step .5 + 1 would be to buy a boost tap. then a boost gauge then step 2 would be to take the panels off lol

step .5 complete - just came in awe tuning boost tap. its the silicone hose to replace the plastic one. ill post up a pic a lil later.

step 1 - i need to measure the size for the gauge probably under 40mm its not a big whole. and order a gauge (with RED lighting) possibly white but i doubt it
ill keep you guys posted as you can tell i'm not rushing this project and i'm just getting started by recieving the boost tap


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

1slow1.8t said:


> edit: step .5 + 1 would be to buy a boost tap. then a boost gauge then step 2 would be to take the panels off lol
> 
> step .5 complete - just came in awe tuning boost tap. its the silicone hose to replace the plastic one. ill post up a pic a lil later.
> 
> ...


By any chance were you at the best buy meet in baldwin last night?


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

Yes Sir. i was just about to PM you and say it was a pleasure meeting you last night. i hope my CC will look like yours one day (hopefully soon) :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Small world, I just put 2+2 together and figured this was you.. 
Make sure you guys (especially Arthur, master of the lens) comes out to Eurothon. Well all chill again. :beer:


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

Def a small world....Arthur is like the Melo of BAR hahaha

yeah, we are all looking forward to Eurothon/Waterfest/H20i and a bunch of meet's in between. 
swing by our g2g if your free, its only 5 miles from your brother's house i believe (your friend or family who lives in Mill Basin..you were telling me)
Instead of exit 11, you take exit 5 and your here!
Hope to hang out again sometime...See you around Jim!


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

how about for us 2010'ers? Id rather not sacrifice a vent or block the view of my gauges with a steering column mount, dont wanna be rice and install on A pillar either...


Ooooh how about a rectangular gauge to replace one of the trays for business cards?


----------



## ptfern (Apr 15, 2004)

marked


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Turb02 said:


> dont wanna be rice and install on A pillar either...


They don't make/offer a A-pillar pod anyways....because of the air bags being there

You could add a pod, but if you got into an accident...that gauge would now be a projectile


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

1slow1.8t said:


> step .5 complete - just came in awe tuning boost tap. its the silicone hose to replace the plastic one. ill post up a pic a lil later.


Any reason why you went with the AWE one?
You gotta cut up your stock hose to use it...which kinda sucks

The 42DD boost tap is probably the easiest & slickest ones to install, IMO


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

snobrdrdan said:


> Any reason why you went with the AWE one?
> You gotta cut up your stock hose to use it...which kinda sucks
> 
> The 42DD boost tap is probably the easiest & slickest ones to install, IMO


yeah probably...i paid 25 shipped for it so i didn't car much. 
also seeing how the oem plastic came on all cc's. i figure in 3 years when i give back my lease, i can find a oem hose from a 09 for dirt cheap. plus i like silicone lol
i installed it yesterday (before even buying a gauge) :facepalm:
i blocked off the vac line so it doesn't leak. i will order a gauge soon im looking for the right size


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

I mean it's a nice boost tap & kind of stealthy (under the engine cover)

But if you ever went to the dealer, maybe they'd give you crap? (unless you have a mod friendly dealer)...I know it's only a boost gauge & tap, lol...but because of that new hose, you know?


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

no i completely understand...and your right.
but luckily my tech is my friend so that's not a worry for me. but your def right about it not looking oem


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

DO IT!

I though the same thing. I do not like that clock, but a boost gauge would be perfect. I actually said this to my wife this morning...


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

40mm barrel (37mm face) mechanical boost gauges are on ebay

45mm, Omori makes them...but clearance will probably be an issue.... I've been trying to find a home for my 45mm Omori gauge for some time...


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

i still cant find a 30-35mm gauge they apparently don't make them this small
if anyone has advice let me know


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Why don't you just remove that trim panel which houses the clock and bring it to a wood working shop.. Then have them widen the Hole to 52mm?


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Why don't you just remove that trim panel which houses the clock and bring it to a wood working shop.. Then have them widen the Hole to 52mm?


looks like that's my open option..
IMO 52mm will look too big....i need to find a sleek looking gauge to match the cc's classy interior


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## EC8CH (Mar 21, 2012)

I agree the analog clock is redundant and looks out of place. Boost gauge would be functional, but what I think would look the cleanest is if you could just remove the clock and get a single piece of trim along the entire front dash with no seam.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

EC8CH said:


> I agree the analog clock is redundant and looks out of place. Boost gauge would be functional, but what I think would look the cleanest is if you could just remove the clock and get a single piece of trim along the entire front dash with no seam.


not a bad idea but i still need a gauge somewhere....and i dont want it on the pillar or the steering pod. theirs an empty hole..id like to fill it lol


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

1slow1.8t said:


> theirs an empty hole..id like to fill it lol




That's what she said.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

lmfao :laugh:


----------



## EC8CH (Mar 21, 2012)

1slow1.8t said:


> not a bad idea but i still need a gauge somewhere....and i dont want it on the pillar or the steering pod. theirs an empty hole..id like to fill it lol


No doubt, If you want a boost gauge, the analog clock's location is the place to do it.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

EC8CH said:


> No doubt, If you want a boost gauge, the analog clock's location is the place to do it.


if only someone made a gauge in that size


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

PROGRESSS! 


































still need to hook it up, build a bracket and a piece to cover the gap


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

any new updates?


----------



## HornetHandler (Oct 25, 2010)

Have you considered fitting the "guts" of the boost gauge into the clock housing?


Mack


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

HornetHandler said:


> Have you considered fitting the "guts" of the boost gauge into the clock housing?
> 
> 
> Mack


+1, pretty awesome mod!


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

HornetHandler said:


> Have you considered fitting the "guts" of the boost gauge into the clock housing?
> 
> 
> Mack


I thought about it but it wasn't worth it for me. I need to return my car with the clock. 

I put in the oem piece surrounding the clock...it is painted the color of the trim 

I'll post the picture when i get a chance 

If you guys have questions or need pictures of anything in particular LMK


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

1slow1.8t said:


> I put in the oem piece surrounding the clock...it is painted the color of the trim
> 
> I'll post the picture when i get a chance


In for pics plz.


----------



## md5mike (Sep 6, 2010)

I hope something is happening with this :beer:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

md5mike said:


> I hope something is happening with this :beer:


+1 :thumbup:


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

lol i mean the gauge is working 
i still didn't connect the lighting 
but it works 
pics to come


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

finished = :thumbup::thumbup:

not finished = :facepalm:


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

snobrdrdan said:


> finished = :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> not finished = :facepalm:


i mean the gauge is fully functionally.....during the day - no lights 
maybe 1 :thumbup: for now ? lol


what i havent done yet; i need to remove the center ac vents....i was told i need some kind of thin hooks...anyone know about this?


----------



## 2012 cc (Dec 25, 2011)

Let me know when you get a DIY!!!! I was thinking of doing this exact same thing


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

2012 cc said:


> Let me know when you get a DIY!!!! I was thinking of doing this exact same thing


lol i dont know about a full diy....if you have any question i'll be glad to answer them.
its my favorite mod by far, after GIAC


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

1slow1.8t said:


> lol i dont know about a full diy....if you have any question i'll be glad to answer them.
> its my favorite mod by far, after GIAC


How about a pic of the finished product?


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> How about a pic of the finished product?


 im sorry about that i know you've been patiently waiting too long 

I made a quick video yesterday. ill be posting it up shortly


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## gli_freak (Oct 1, 2004)

where are the final pics? id love to see this...


----------



## VWFSIB6 (Jun 12, 2007)

gli_freak said:


> where are the final pics? id love to see this...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

1slow1.8t said:


> i dont think the 2012 cc needs 4th clocks. there are 3 digital clocks!
> (one in the dash, one when the radio is on, one when the radio is off. so at least two of them are on at all times)
> 
> Removing the trim is easy..followed by removing the clock.
> ...


I think you have a great idea. Very clever.

After all, there are just so many ways one needs to see what time it is.

Unless someone needs to see the hands. Let's see. If the big hand is on the 12 and the little hand is on the 4, then it must be............................................

Go for it and show us your results. Even though my CC is a VR6 without turbo and won't be useful for me, I still appreciate imagination and initiative.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

1slow1.8t said:


> i dont think the 2012 cc needs 4th clocks. there are 3 digital clocks!
> (one in the dash, one when the radio is on, one when the radio is off. so at least two of them are on at all times)
> 
> Removing the trim is easy..followed by removing the clock.
> ...


I think you have a great idea. Very clever.

After all, there are just so many ways one needs to see what time it is.

Unless someone needs to see the hands. Let's see. If the big hand is on the 12 and the little hand is on the 4, then it must be............................................

Go for it and show us your results. Even though my CC is a VR6 without turbo and won't be useful for me, I still appreciate imagination and initiative.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

check out the video guys 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eOyL-cgv4Xw&feature=youtu.be


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

1slow1.8t said:


> check out the video guys
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eOyL-cgv4Xw&feature=youtu.be


I love it man! It looks pretty sick!


----------



## VWFSIB6 (Jun 12, 2007)

looks good, 

quick question, what size is the clock cut out & did the gauge fit flush?


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

VWFSIB6 said:


> looks good,
> 
> quick question, what size is the clock cut out & did the gauge fit flush?


good luck finding one that fits my friend 
took me only 4 months 

i believe its a 37mm barrel....someone gave me the specs...try looking at page 1 of this thread


----------



## GGCC (Jul 23, 2013)

Almost done...


----------



## swerve2850 (Oct 3, 2014)

Really liking this mod, its something i have thought about as i never liked the boost gauge on the left. Do you think this gauge would work, something i found on e bay, i assume you must have butchered the clock and stuck the boost gauge inside the clock glass.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121661361333?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649 

I think this is the next mod for me, might do it along with the Audiosources D90-9014 Android entertainment system.


----------



## GGCC (Jul 23, 2013)

swerve2850 said:


> Really liking this mod, its something i have thought about as i never liked the boost gauge on the left. Do you think this gauge would work, something i found on e bay, i assume you must have butchered the clock and stuck the boost gauge inside the clock glass.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121661361333?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649
> 
> I think this is the next mod for me, might do it along with the Audiosources D90-9014 Android entertainment system.


That one is almost identical to the boost gauge I used. Clock I got from aliexpress http://www.aliexpress.com/item/OEM-Volkswagen-VW-Passat-B7-CC-3C-3AA-timer-interior-car-dashboard-clock-time-display-3AD919204A/1984699504.html

It was only $25 so worth it to use just for the trim bezel, chrome ring and lens. Required removing material from the RH side of the bezel to fit next to the existing clock. Had to drill a hole in the IP substrate so the gauge would fit and I removed the lens from the boost gauge. I'm on hold for now while I get my courage up to remove material from the RH side of my cluster bezel.


----------



## swerve2850 (Oct 3, 2014)

GGCC
If i were you i think they need to be symmetrical so you need to be brave and trim both sides.  
Thanks for the link for the clock, i will be removing the clock and doing the boost gauge behind the glass.

1slow1.8t you have inspired us to go forth and mod, i've been wanting a center gauge for a while, coming from a GTI with it installed in the left air vent, never liked it in that position, my hand was always in the way.


----------



## GGCC (Jul 23, 2013)

swerve2850 said:


> GGCC
> If i were you i think they need to be symmetrical so you need to be brave and trim both sides.


I gave that some thought but decided I'd rather have the boost gauge closer, easier to read as opposed to a symmetric setup. Function over form. Plus it would require hogging out even more of the IP substrate to accommodate the new clock location. Really trying to keep my material removal at a minimum.


----------



## GGCC (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## foxracr10 (Oct 3, 2006)

GGCC said:


>


Can you make me one? My clock is dumb.


----------



## GGCC (Jul 23, 2013)

foxracr10 said:


> Can you make me one? My clock is dumb.


I can walk you through it if you're serious. It's mainly buying a clock and the boost gauge (links in previous posts) then material removal; cluster panel, existing clock bezel, new clock bezel, boost gauge lens, hole in IP substrate.


----------



## foxracr10 (Oct 3, 2006)

GGCC said:


> I can walk you through it if you're serious. It's mainly buying a clock and the boost gauge (links in previous posts) then material removal; cluster panel, existing clock bezel, new clock bezel, boost gauge lens, hole in IP substrate.


Is the gauge you used a 45mm?

I thought I read somewhere that it was more like 37mm.

TIA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GGCC (Jul 23, 2013)

foxracr10 said:


> Is the gauge you used a 45mm?
> 
> I thought I read somewhere that it was more like 37mm.
> 
> ...


45

http://j-spectuning.com/product_info.php/cPath/2_9/products_id/58/osCsid/va8lr7ec35r91d583l9i8p96b3


----------



## foxracr10 (Oct 3, 2006)

GGCC said:


> 45
> 
> http://j-spectuning.com/product_info.php/cPath/2_9/products_id/58/osCsid/va8lr7ec35r91d583l9i8p96b3


Awesome.. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Looks very dope! Good job, man!


----------

